# Crazy CPS Point Values



## YuengLinger (Nov 5, 2019)

I'm sure there is a method to the madness, but the old ef 135mm f/2L is worth 8 points on Canon Pro Services, while the new rf 85mm f/1.2L is worth only 6 points. The ef 24-70mm f/2.8L II is still worth 12 points!

And get this, the "kit" lens rf 24-105mm f/4L IS is worth 8 points...More than the 85mm!

Now, to be sure, this doesn't affect my life in the slightest. I'm just curious. 

Insights?


----------



## Ozarker (Nov 5, 2019)

YuengLinger said:


> I'm sure there is a method to the madness, but the old ef 135mm f/2L is worth 8 points on Canon Pro Services, but the new rf 85mm f/1.2L is worth only 6 points. The ef 24-70mm f/2.8L II is still worth 12 points!
> 
> And get this, the "kit" lens rf 24-105mm f/4L IS is worth 8 points...More than the 85mm!
> 
> ...


I checked a few months ago and the R and the 28-70 were not even listed while some ASP-C cameras were. It is strange.


----------



## Maximilian (Nov 5, 2019)

YuengLinger said:


> ... Insights?


Nope! 

Haven't checked yet, what they do here at CPS Europe. I'd better don't.


----------



## SouthpawSD (Nov 5, 2019)

My 1D mark IV is actually ZERO points. Old, but still a 1 series body. My v1 24mm 1.4 is ZERO points, but my ef-s 10-22 is with 8. Definitely puzzling.


----------



## SteveC (Nov 5, 2019)

Gee, I already have 24 points! (12 of them from the 100-400 I bought last weekend).


----------



## unfocused (Nov 5, 2019)

Who knows? Who cares? 

It may be that once a lens is assigned a value on the list, it keeps that value while new lenses get new values. That way, a person who qualified for gold or platinum status based on their existing equipment wouldn't have to worry about being "de-qualified" because the points assigned to their lenses have been downgraded. Camera bodies may be treated differently because Canon expects that professionals will upgrade their bodies more frequently than they replace lenses. 

Personally, I've got so many points I don't worry about it. I suspect most people are in that boat as well, as even a mild case of GAS nets you enough points for platinum status.


----------



## Ozarker (Nov 5, 2019)

unfocused said:


> Who knows? Who cares?
> 
> *Personally, I've got so many points I don't worry about it.* I suspect most people are in that boat as well, as even a mild case of GAS nets you enough points for platinum status.


 That's why you don't care. Mild case of gas? In the last few months I've purchased over $8,000 worth of gear. Don't qualify anymore. Then again, all my old gear is still on the inventory list at Canon's website. Maybe nobody I sold to will register any to qualify for CPS. Maybe. I could always lie. Nope.

Canon's site was under maintenance today. Maybe it'll get fixed in the process.

EDit: The website is back up. R=5, 28-70=6, 85=6... 17 points. Silver.


----------



## unfocused (Nov 5, 2019)

CanonFanBoy said:


> That's why you don't care. Mild case of gas? In the last few months I've purchased over $8,000 worth of gear. Don't qualify anymore. Then again, all my old gear is still on the inventory list at Canon's website. Maybe nobody I sold to will register any to qualify for CPS. Maybe. I could always lie. Nope.
> 
> Canon's site was under maintenance today. Maybe it'll get fixed in the process.


It blows my mind that you could have $8,000 worth of Canon gear and not qualify, but I guess if you just have a few pieces of really expensive gear that could be the case. Me? I've accumulated a lot of less expensive gear because I'm a generalist -- shooting mostly sports, but also needing to shoot events and the occasional portrait. Between my speedlights with battery packs and three bodies, I'm over 50 points without any lenses.

I do notice that some new lenses don't seem to be worth as many points. My EF 24-105 gets 8 points while my RF is only worth 4. As I said previously, I think Canon keeps the older products at whatever point level they were at originally, and then adjusts new equipment to more conservative levels. Perhaps that's the trade-off for their more liberal definition (or rather non-enforcement) of the "professional" in Canon Professional Services.


----------



## Del Paso (Nov 5, 2019)

The European CPS seems to be a lot more logical.
The points you get are based on the CURRENT pricing of lenses, accessories (battery-grips, speedlights) and bodies. There is no discrepancy between the value of the product and the amount of points you get.
I had even a 5D III registered for points corresponding to it's price when bought 5 or 6 years ago...
By the way, 5 D III is 235 points, 5 D IV is 290 points, EF TSE 24 II is 160 points.
To access platinum ranking, one needs 1600 points.
PS: in Europe, membership is free!


----------



## unfocused (Nov 5, 2019)

Coincidentally, I've just been reminded of the value of the program.

Saturday, I was shooting women's basketball when the camera quit focusing. It had been working fine in the morning at a wrestling meet. Checked the AF switch on the lens, shut the camera off, turned it back on, finally took off the lens and noticed the mirror was all out of whack. Had to shoot the rest of the game with the 5D IV (which worked surprisingly well, but certainly not ideal).

Since this is the height of the sports season I bit the bullet and upgraded to Platinum (been meaning to do it anyway). I figure I will recoup almost all of the cost simply in not having to pay shipping charges over the next year.

Called Canon on Sunday and got a pre-printed FedEx label emailed. Took it to the local FedEx. Unfortunately, in my city they don't ship out Sunday night, so it went out overnight on Monday. Got an email today (Tuesday morning) from Canon, it's done and on its way home. Since I had the shutter replaced in June, they said it was under warranty, so no charge.

Should be back in my hands for games on Saturday. This is why I don't even look at other brands.


----------



## Ozarker (Nov 6, 2019)

unfocused said:


> It blows my mind that you could have $8,000 worth of Canon gear and not qualify, but I guess if you just have a few pieces of really expensive gear that could be the case. Me? I've accumulated a lot of less expensive gear because I'm a generalist -- shooting mostly sports, but also needing to shoot events and the occasional portrait. Between my speedlights with battery packs and three bodies, I'm over 50 points without any lenses.
> 
> I do notice that some new lenses don't seem to be worth as many points. My EF 24-105 gets 8 points while my RF is only worth 4. As I said previously, I think Canon keeps the older products at whatever point level they were at originally, and then adjusts new equipment to more conservative levels. Perhaps that's the trade-off for their more liberal definition (or rather non-enforcement) of the "professional" in Canon Professional Services.


With my EF gear I had way over 100 points. None of this makes sense... except that it may be a cost cutting measure. That makes sense.


----------



## Maximilian (Nov 6, 2019)

unfocused said:


> ...
> Called Canon on Sunday and got a pre-printed FedEx label emailed. Took it to the local FedEx. Unfortunately, in my city they don't ship out Sunday night, so it went out overnight on Monday. Got an email today (Tuesday morning) from Canon, it's done and on its way home. Since I had the shutter replaced in June, they said it was under warranty, so no charge.
> 
> Should be back in my hands for games on Saturday. *This is why I don't even look at other brands*.


This! And good for you, that it worked so well. 
But I could second this here in Germany with CPS Europe. They deliver the same speed and quality here.

Let's see how long it takes for Sony to catch up or even surpass - if ever. 
I suppose they to lose interest in this business before they even get there.
But maybe they can prove me wrong


----------



## Del Paso (Nov 6, 2019)

Maximilian said:


> This! And good for you, that it worked so well.
> But I could second this here in Germany with CPS Europe. They deliver the same speed and quality here.
> 
> Let's see how long it takes for Sony to catch up or even surpass - if ever.
> ...


I got my 5 D III back after 3 days...repaired, of course.
And well repaired!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 6, 2019)

Canon's point system has never made much sense. My 5D MK III and 5D MK IV are 7 points, my EOS R is 5 points.

I still have 73 points.


----------



## Ozarker (Nov 6, 2019)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Canon's point system has never made much sense. My 5D MK III and 5D MK IV are 7 points, my EOS R is 5 points.
> 
> I still have 73 points.


It seems lenses get more love, but the new lenses don't. Oh well, it's their call. I just need to buy more.


----------



## StoicalEtcher (Nov 6, 2019)

In Europe at least, there's more going on than just 'points for cost'. As an example, my 300 f/2.8 gets me over 500 points (you need 1600 for platinum, in th UK at least), but my 500 f/4 only gets me 80 points. The difference? Not age, and not value, both are mkII versions, but I purchased the 500 f/4 as an emergency replacement while on a shoot in the USA - so consequently it has a serial number that must somehow be tied to the US. As a result, it 'earns' me a lot fewer points in the new system.


----------



## Del Paso (Nov 6, 2019)

StoicalEtcher said:


> In Europe at least, there's more going on than just 'points for cost'. As an example, my 300 f/2.8 gets me over 500 points (you need 1600 for platinum, in th UK at least), but my 500 f/4 only gets me 80 points. The difference? Not age, and not value, both are mkII versions, but I purchased the 500 f/4 as an emergency replacement while on a shoot in the USA - so consequently it has a serial number that must somehow be tied to the US. As a result, it 'earns' me a lot fewer points in the new system.


This must be the reason you got only 80 points, while I got 75 points for the far far cheaper 100 mm f.2,8 IS Macro.
It's kind of strange there are different CPS ratings depending on where you buy...


----------



## StoicalEtcher (Nov 6, 2019)

Del Paso said:


> This must be the reason you got only 80 points, while I got 75 points for the far far cheaper 100 mm f.2,8 IS Macro.
> It's kind of strange there are different CPS ratings depending on where you buy...


Yeah - who knows? (Well, I guess someone at CPS does, but.....)
Thankfully, makes no difference for me, so I haven;t bothered to query it.


----------



## SteveC (Nov 6, 2019)

Apparently the European and US point systems differ tremendously...US points seem to be "bigger." You get fewer of them, and need fewer to qualify for different levels.

That 100mm f/2.8 macro is a 2 point lens in the US, versus 75 over there. (The L version is 8 points.) Silver, gold and platinum are 10, 20 and 50 points respectively. the 100-400 L is worth 12 points by itself here. The really big primes (600mm, 800mm) are 18 pointers.


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 6, 2019)

Hi Folks. 
As mentioned before, European CPS membership is free with enough points, this changed recently from being free if you own 2 (or more) qualifying bodies and 3 (or more) qualifying lenses. 

Some crazy European points on gear I own with the exception of * which are for comparison with the EF 600MM F/4L IS USM which I do own. 
I have 1100 points giving me gold cover and leaving me 500 points from platinum! 

EOS 40D =15 points
EOS 300D =25 points!
EOS 20D =30 points??

EF-S 17-85MM F/4-5.6 IS USM =35 points
EF 70-300MM F/4-5.6 IS USM =40 points
EF 600MM F/4L IS USM =35 points
EF 600MM F/4L USM* =80 points
EF 600MM F/4L IS II USM* =550 points

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 7, 2019)

CanonFanBoy said:


> It seems lenses get more love, but the new lenses don't. Oh well, it's their call. I just need to buy more.


My 100L gets 2 pts while the 135L gets 8. It does not make sense based on lens age or value.


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 7, 2019)

Hi Mt Spokane. 
I’m still trying to work out how a budget fairly average EF 70-300MM F/4-5.6 IS USM non L gets 40 points while a mega expensive EF 600MM F/4L IS USM huge white L only gets 35 points and the non 600 L non IS gets over twice as many points as the IS version??It does not make sense based on lens age or value.
It absolutely does not make sense based on lens age or value.

Cheers, Graham. 



Mt Spokane Photography said:


> My 100L gets 2 pts while the 135L gets 8. It does not make sense based on lens age or value.


----------



## YuengLinger (Oct 29, 2020)

Reviving this thread... Wow! Just found that my R6 is worth 4 CPS points. And so is my 80D!!! Btw, EOS R scores a 5.

Another interesting discovery. The ancient CPS entry fields don't seem to have the ability to screen out bogus serial numbers--at least not immediately. I found this out by accidentally entering my camera's serial number instead of a lens (which I had forgotten to add last year). The site accepted the mismatched serial number and added my points for that lens.

So, it ain't only DPP that could use a refresh.

Cheers!


----------



## SteveC (Oct 29, 2020)

YuengLinger said:


> Reviving this thread... Wow! Just found that my R6 is worth 4 CPS points. And so is my 80D!!! Btw, EOS R scores a 5.
> 
> Another interesting discovery. The ancient CPS entry fields don't seem to have the ability to screen out bogus serial numbers--at least not immediately. I found this out by accidentally entering my camera's serial number instead of a lens (which I had forgotten to add last year). The site accepted the mismatched serial number and added my points for that lens.
> 
> ...



I went and looked...how is it that the R is worth more points than either the R6 or the R5?

I note that the EF 100-400 L II is worth 12 points all by itself (i.e., you can get a silver membership for it even if all you do is stick it onto a Rebel), though if you have the prior version (which we're not supposed to call the mark I) it's only good for five points.

Nothing from the M series is on the list, not even the M6-II. And it looks like my 100mm macro without-the-L isn't worth any points in spite of the fact that I actually have been paid for work with it.

But I do have over 50 points. I could be platinum if I were willing to fork over 300 bucks a year. (This assumes that the 13 points of items I bought as refurbs count.)


----------



## BeerBoy (Oct 30, 2020)

YuengLinger said:


> I'm sure there is a method to the madness, but the old ef 135mm f/2L is worth 8 points on Canon Pro Services, while the new rf 85mm f/1.2L is worth only 6 points. The ef 24-70mm f/2.8L II is still worth 12 points!
> 
> And get this, the "kit" lens rf 24-105mm f/4L IS is worth 8 points...More than the 85mm!
> 
> ...


 My new R5 body... 5 points..! That's it... My 300mm f2.8 IS L ...0 My 200mm f1.8 L....... 0 My 20 year old 135mm f2.0 L ...8 points... My much younger 24-70mm f2.8 L, 0 points... Nuts..!


----------



## koenkooi (Nov 24, 2020)

YuengLinger said:


> [..]Another interesting discovery. The ancient CPS entry fields don't seem to have the ability to screen out bogus serial numbers--at least not immediately. I found this out by accidentally entering my camera's serial number instead of a lens (which I had forgotten to add last year). The site accepted the mismatched serial number and added my points for that lens. [..]



CPS Europe does check serial numbers and they are slow and/or lazy with updating them. I couldn't add my RF100-500 and RF85 f/2. clicking on 'support' leads you to Canon support which will respond with "That's a CPS issue, contact them" and the CPS contact info leads back to regular Canon support 

After a week or 2 the checks are updated and you can finally add your new stuff.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 24, 2020)

I just added my R5. I noticed my 5D MK IV had 8 points while my R5 had 5 points. Also strange is that I see my 35mm f/1.8 can be added, a low cost 24-105mm STM gets points, but some of the other consumer lenses that cost a lot more aren't in the list. Even my old 5D MK III is there for 3 points. 

I think they have changed the formula for giving points but only for newly added cameras or lenses, so my several year old 24-70 f/2.8L II still has 12 points. Same with my 70-200L. I wonder how many points for a newly added MK iii version?


----------

